# This seems like a good read.



## Rickbb (Nov 29, 2022)

The shot of his setup looks intense. Macro focus stacking 10,000 frames? Wow.









						Extraordinary close-up images show insects as you've never seen them before — CNN
					

"Extinct & Endangered," a new book by photographer Levon Biss and the American Museum of Natural History, documents the crisis of insect decline.




					apple.news


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 1, 2022)

Is this the same thing....?  






						Saving Insects
					

Well worth a look:  https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/27/arts/design/macro-photography-insects-levon-biss.html



					www.thephotoforum.com
				




Can't read cause I do not have a NYT account.


----------



## Rickbb (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah, don't have a NYT account either, but I'm interested in getting a look at the book. Maybe tell my local library to order it to check out.


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 3, 2022)

CNN article works well. Interesting setup. I see three flashes and maybe a continuous for focusing? The camera has the bellows, extension tubes and a microscope (possibly) objective. Computer controlled rail for stepping images, to be stacked. It looks like packing foam for the diffused light. Laptop monitor is interesting.







I was trying with a Styrofoam cup, but now that I see this I might find this soft foam and see how it works.

So far, I've tried and I'll just call it a failure. I'd have to slow down and get things sorted out.

Early - EARLY first attempts. Arduno controls the rail. Camera should be directly to the microscope objective, no lens. Lighting is complicated and critical. Blob of aluminum is a bad subject.


----------

